# Come on winter!



## Mont (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi

Just signed up having trawled through this forum for the last few weeks. I have been snowboarding for the last 20 years but mostly just for a week a year with the exception of spending a season in Avoriaz in France in 2003.

Now that summer is over, I have just booked a week's trip to Whistler this coming season - in February. It will be the first time I have been to Canada having only snowboarded in Europe. I can't wait, and all the talk on here of different board tech has got me thinking about getting a new board!

Anyone else ridiculously excited?

Mont


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Im super stoked. Im stationed out in Germany and started riding last season at many places in Germany but didn't have a passport so didn't make it into the Czech or Austrian Alps but this year will be awesome. Im waiting on passport office to send me my passport now, and ive got a brand new 2014 LibTech T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 w/ 2014 Union Factory bindings and 2014 NeverSummer Proto HDX with 2014 Union Contact Pro bindings waiting for snowfall.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mont,
Welcome and wait to demo in Whistler...with 20 years you will quickly be able to figure out what tech works for you, buy and just fly back with it. Idk but find a shop that does a pro rental/demo...where you can switch out various boards/bindings for the day...take a run or two and then go try another...at least that is how Baker's pro rentals work...and I'd imagine if a shop does that they will give abit of a discount when you buy a board that you have demo'd. 

And Baker is doable in a day from Whistler.


----------

